# Terror Chapel - November 2015



## mockingbird (Nov 10, 2015)

So with some time to kill a few weeks back I headed here, despite me wanting a well deserved break from all this decay, work has been stressful to say the least an I fancied taking the camera for a walk, so I shot over to this place. 

The seminary attached to it is either in use or people are living illegally, either way is occupied and to be honest the place didnt interest me at all due to this, maybe when they all leave for vacation 

Joined to a seminary, this chapel sits hidden amongst the foliage, the chapel itself is of gothic construction built in 1875, now home to doves pink granite of somesort is the material for the pillars, the floor bird muck. The ceiling near the center stage is the best part of this place.

After getting the shots we decided to leave, as we did the smell of spices an other herbs instantly made us more hungry... word of caution anyone going, best you leave the other site well alone.

On with the pictures.


IMGP5191


IMGP5196


IMGP5197


IMGP5198


IMGP5206


IMGP5216


IMGP5217


IMGP5231


IMGP5230


IMGP5224


IMGP5211


IMGP5213


IMGP5221


IMGP5232


IMGP5233


IMGP5255

More coming soon  Cheers for looking


----------



## HughieD (Nov 10, 2015)

Some lovely stonework there and love that last picture...


----------



## theartist (Nov 10, 2015)

as usual, the business.


----------



## smiler (Nov 10, 2015)

Your usual standard of excellence MB, Thanks


----------



## SlimJim (Nov 10, 2015)

Smells all oniony in the main building


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 10, 2015)

SlimJim said:


> Smells all oniony in the main building



Made me fancy a curry when I left!


----------



## Highbury (Nov 11, 2015)

Beautiful! You always impress and give us brilliant photographs to look at!!


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 11, 2015)

I am struggling to say how good this is. Churches/Chapels have so many fine details and you've found them all here it seems.  I'm interested in your choice of title.


----------



## krela (Nov 11, 2015)

Sludden said:


> I am struggling to say how good this is. Churches/Chapels have so many fine details and you've found them all here it seems.



I agree I'm a total sucker for Victorian Gothic chapels, all down to Pugin (he of Houses of Parliament fame) who heavily promoted Gothic revival architecture after rejecting the early Victorian penchant for neo classical Greek and Roman religious architecture which he considered to be blasphemous, neither the Greeks nor the Romans being Christian.

I'm not really a complete geek, I only know this through having stewardship of a Gothic chapel myself!

Anyway thanks mockingbird.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 12, 2015)

Fantastic as usual! Loving the even wider shots too. 
Well worth it, will definitely eat before attempting this one then  
Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 12, 2015)

So many beautiful features,thanks for showing.


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 16, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Fantastic as usual! Loving the even wider shots too.
> Well worth it, will definitely eat before attempting this one then
> Thanks for sharing



I decided to spice up my camera bag and camera with a lovely fisheye... 
Still havent really found a good use for it yet mind you, im sure you can ask the local residents for a bit of lunch 
Cheers mate!


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 16, 2015)

Sludden said:


> I am struggling to say how good this is. Churches/Chapels have so many fine details and you've found them all here it seems.  I'm interested in your choice of title.



Certainly not something id usually explore on a weekly basis, but I was close by  so thanks!
As for the name they was in the local papers many moons ago for being naughty


----------



## mockney reject (Nov 16, 2015)

I visited this myself recently, Had that feeling of being watched all the time we were in there lol


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 23, 2015)

Beautiful photos. Love the foliate carvings on the columns.


----------

